# Plane Registered To Film Composer James Horner Crashes North Of Santa Barbara



## Piano & Strings (Jun 22, 2015)

This just popped up on my 'Breaking News' app. Horrible News, whatever the outcome.
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/06/22/pilot-killed-in-plane-crash-north-of-santa-barbara/

I found this link from 2010...
http://filmscoremonthly.com/board/posts.cfm?threadID=69073&forumID=1&archive=0

Does anyone know anything? I'm hopeful that James wasn't on the plane of course, though it's just such a tragedy regardless.


----------



## mducharme (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh my god.. I don't see any news beyond that, but why would somebody else be flying his plane? It seems likely it was Horner. :(

He is one of my favorite film composers and influences, mostly his 80's and early-mid 90's style. It would be a terrible loss if he was dead (but yes, it is a tragedy regardless).


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 22, 2015)

absolutely devastating.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jun 22, 2015)

mducharme @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Oh my god.. I don't see any news beyond that, but why would somebody else be flying his plane? It seems likely it was Horner. :(
> 
> He is one of my favorite film composers and influences, mostly his 80's and early-mid 90's style. It would be a terrible loss if he was dead (but yes, it is a tragedy regardless).



I had no idea he was a plane enthusiast and into acrobatic flying. I've been really getting into his softer work lately and it was surreal to read such a headline. Is it possible that another pilot can fly a plane registered to another? I guess it's a possibility, even if unlikely.

Just found this youtube link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18Pzg7-IUXY


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 22, 2015)

If it's not him, it sure is taking a long time for his agent to confirm it. This happened this morning. Very sad!


----------



## mducharme (Jun 22, 2015)

Someone on the Film Score Monthly forum posted that they spoke to Horner's assistant just now and that the assistant confirmed that Horner was on the plane...


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jun 22, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> If it's not him, it sure is taking a long time for his agent to confirm it. This happened this morning. Very sad!



That's what I thought Ned, if it wasn't him, the Rep would surely have shut down the story immediately, right?! I figured it was a respectful effort to keep the story on the down-low, as much as possible, so that (perhaps) all the wider friends and family could be informed. Utterly depressing news to read.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jun 22, 2015)

mducharme @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Someone on the Film Score Monthly forum posted that they spoke to Horner's assistant just now and that the assistant confirmed that Horner was on the plane...


 :(


----------



## mducharme (Jun 22, 2015)

http://mashable.com/2015/06/22/composer ... ane-crash/



> Horner's agency did not immediately return messages left Monday evening, and his lawyer told Mashable only that no one had heard from Horner since the crash was reported Monday morning about 60 miles north of Santa Barbara.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 22, 2015)

mducharme @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Someone on the Film Score Monthly forum posted that they spoke to Horner's assistant just now and that the assistant confirmed that Horner was on the plane...



I saw that, and that isn't a good source really.

All that's known as that no one has heard from him since then. Let's hope...


----------



## mducharme (Jun 22, 2015)

FYI.. Jeremy Soule just posted on his Facebook page "RIP James Horner"

Edit: Jeremy Soule says he has a trustworthy source that James Horner was on the plane.


----------



## mducharme (Jun 22, 2015)

Someone on Facebook ("Orchestration Online" group) has quoted Horner's assistant, supposedly from her Facebook page:

"A great tragedy has struck my family today, and I will not be around for a while. I would like some privacy and time to heal. We have lost an amazing person with a huge heart, and unbelievable talent. He died doing what he loved. Thank you for all your support and love and see you down the road. Love Sylvia."


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 22, 2015)

This really comes close to confirming it. This is what Soule linked: https://www.facebook.com/SylviaPWells/p ... cation=ufi

I'm not sure who the FB user is, but the comment fits what happened.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jun 22, 2015)

Very sad, but lets honor his life and great music.

Glory is one my favorite all time scores.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jun 22, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Very sad, but lets honor his life and great music.
> 
> Glory is one my favorite all time scores.


I play 'Rooftop Kiss' on repeat while I do the dishes sometimes. I hope to write something as beautiful and timeless as that piece one day.


----------



## mducharme (Jun 22, 2015)

Nothing seems more fitting than "Sad Goodbyes" from his score to Cocoon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov7CA6vB2l4


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 22, 2015)

A terrible loss. At a loss for words.


----------



## Integ (Jun 22, 2015)

This is absolutely heartbreaking. He was one of the greats. What a loss for the industry.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 22, 2015)

So sad. Can't concentrate, very affected by this. Damn.


----------



## FrozeN (Jun 22, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## jneebz (Jun 22, 2015)

RIP, and thank you.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/j ... ser-804365


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2015)

I was shocked when I read this ! Very Sad News. 

R.I.P. James Horner.


----------



## AR (Jun 22, 2015)

R.I.P. James! You will be truely missed


----------



## StephenForsyth (Jun 22, 2015)

Gonna be listening to a beautiful mind and willow all night. Fuck this.


----------



## sourcefor (Jun 22, 2015)

RIp LOVE the Music....Very SAD!


----------



## Tatu (Jun 22, 2015)

He was and still is my favorite of all. RIP. :(


----------



## Martin K (Jun 22, 2015)

Terrible news :( - RIP James Horner


----------



## Ryan (Jun 22, 2015)

So sad! He's compositions and orchestration awaken my interest in composing filmmusic.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 22, 2015)

RIP!! I'm a big fan of his works too. Such a devastating news. Really sad indeed


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jun 22, 2015)

RIP :(


----------



## chrysshawk (Jun 22, 2015)

RIP, James. Very sad.


----------



## Assa (Jun 22, 2015)

So sad and shocking...Always been a huge fan of his work, especially the braveheart score...RIP


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 23, 2015)

I saw him in person recently at a talk he gave at the Albert Hall. One of the true greats - the list of films he discussed was almost a guide for my adult film-watching life. He will indeed be sorely missed.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 23, 2015)

Very sad news


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 23, 2015)

When I was a kid I showed some aptitude for music, and playing the piano in particular. My early experiences with teachers were not happy ones. So much so that I rejected playing the piano, and also the rest of music utterly. I gave it all up. Didn't play. Didn't listen to it. Wasn't interested.

Then, when I was in my teens, I started watching films in earnest. I was amazed at the wonder and beauty of the music. There were (and still are) many great film composers, but three composers in particular touched me - John Williams, Jerry Goldsmith and James Horner.

It was these three composers in particular that drew me back to the world of music.

I'm very sad you had to go, but wherever you are, thanks to you James Horner for filling my life with music.


----------



## lux (Jun 23, 2015)

Unbelievable


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 23, 2015)

RIP James. His music enriched my childhood from as early as 3 years old watching American Tail, Willow and Land Before Time in the cinema. It's his music which brings back so many memories and emotions.

A very sad day, best wishes to his family.


----------



## edwinkuipers (Jun 23, 2015)

Just read the news, very sad. R.I.P, James.


----------



## asherpope (Jun 23, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> When I was a kid I showed some aptitude for music, and playing the piano in particular. My early experiences with teachers were not happy ones. So much so that I rejected playing the piano, and also the rest of music utterly. I gave it all up. Didn't play. Didn't listen to it. Wasn't interested.
> 
> Then, when I was in my teens, I started watching films in earnest. I was amazed at the wonder and beauty of the music. There were (and still are) many great film composers, but three composers in particular touched me - John Williams, Jerry Goldsmith and James Horner.
> 
> ...


Beautifully said


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 23, 2015)

I saw someone tweet that the last they heard from Horner was that he was scoring a short for a kid in film school. Two oscars and he's still happy to work on tiny projects!

I'm listening to Aliens and his Star Trek scores in tribute.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 23, 2015)

I know I'm not around much anymore, but I came here to commiserate with the folks I know who are feeling the same. I foundout about 20 minutes after it happened, played a song in front of a bunch of folk in respect for him, but needed to come here to virtually hug everyone.

there were things we tried to emulate... (how many world libraries did he instigate?!?!), there were things we talked about that bring specific images (klingon bird of prey decloaking.. you hear it!!!), and there was things we poked fun at....(you heard it...now you hear it again)

... but that guy was part of the center of what we all do here. Libraries follow trends, and that guy drove a bunch of them.

For me, he meant as much as Williams and Elfman and all those high point 90's guys. I don't think we all ever praised him the way the flashy guys did. He had a style. We all look for everyone to impress us with something beyond what they've done already. That guy did it many times before the super hype he got, always could do more, and we'll never get it....

but my favorite thing to do when listening to music is to NOT know who's doing the score... but pick it out by listening. To me it's like listening to a piano player or guitar player. I could always tell you an elfman score back then, same with zimmer, same with williams, and ... the same with James Horner.

There are few nowadays I can do that with because everyone is trying to emulate the above, I think that's the best way to explain how important he was.

I remember testing GOS grand detache edits, against Braveheart minor second intervals. it was important to me to figure out how to get that feel. I know it sounds ridiculous, but that is a specific memory. It's part of all of this, with all of the old community, but it's also his.

I'll always has that because of him.


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 23, 2015)

This is so sad :( 

R.I.P James


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 23, 2015)

Shocking news indeed. R.I.P James Horner.


----------



## H.R. (Jun 23, 2015)

I can't believe it. It took me a while to digest this.

What a great composer and what a huge loss. I can't wait to listen to his Southpaw.

Rest in Peace James Horner.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Absolutely gutted. A true legend and highly talented, not many of the old school vanguard left.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jun 23, 2015)

One of my favorite composers of all time. I am so sad to hear about this. There are so many scores I love that he wrote. He will be missed, but never forgotten. RIP James.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 23, 2015)

Very sad news, he was a really fine composer.


----------



## Carbs (Jun 23, 2015)

Unreal.... RIP Mr. Horner

:cry:


----------



## Pysmythe (Jun 23, 2015)

The martial music cue in "Aliens,' where Ripley just gets disgusted and takes over the personnel carrier to go in and rescue her mates, was the very first piece of film music that really made me sit up and say WOW! when I was still quite young. All that HUGE, deep brass was just so thrilling and impressive and served that entire sequence extremely well. From that point on, Horner was always one of my very favorites. I could go on all day about music of his that continues to give me goosebumps, and I reckon he would've liked that. Very, very sad news, and I'm finding it a little hard to process. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Jun 23, 2015)

James Horner was one of those composers who scored the soundtrack of my life. This is such a tragic loss. My condolences to his family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## korgoasys (Jun 23, 2015)

I too am very sad at this news. His music will live on for many generations.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 23, 2015)

My sincere condolences to his family, friends and co-workers.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jun 23, 2015)

James Horner Condolence Book here:

http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/readin ... 8?cid=full


----------



## FoxMulderFBI (Jun 23, 2015)

RIP :(


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 23, 2015)

this is certainly a sad year in terms of great musicians dying. i've just listed to the main (horns) theme of "the storm" and all the way though "iris" (one of my all time favourite scores) and all i can think is: shit. he was really good and i'm sad.

marc


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2015)

What a great pleasure James spent us in his life. Thank you so very much, James!


----------



## TintoL (Jun 24, 2015)

This has been such a bad news. 

His music is and will continue to be an "inspiration".


----------

